# Word for the day  paean



## Josiah (Feb 11, 2015)

paean

Syllabification: pae·anPronunciation: /ˈpēən 
/
*Definition of paean in English:*

*NOUN*

1A song of praise or triumph.EXAMPLE SENTENCES


1.1A thing that expresses enthusiastic praise:_his books are paeans to combat_


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2015)

An interesting word; however, I am not sure I would use it in conversation ...


----------



## oakapple (Feb 11, 2015)

I am a paean of lovlieness.:love_heart:   [If I don't say it, then nobody else will.]


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 11, 2015)

Beautiful example, Oakapple.........


----------



## oakapple (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks Viv [she said with a modest little smile on her lovely face...]


----------



## Josiah (Feb 11, 2015)

Oakapple, you are without question a paean of loveliness, and more than just physical beauty, a paean of inner beauty as well.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 11, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> An interesting word; however, I am not sure I would use it in conversation ...



I agree the word doesn't have a particularly appealing sound to it. Two adjacent vowel sounds seems common in words of Greek origin, but I like an intervening consonant.


----------

